# PSN restoration has started



## Ssx9 (May 15, 2011)

Sony US blog said:
			
		

> Thank you for your patience and encouragement over the last few weeks. As covered in the post from earlier today, you can now update the firmware on your PS3 and change your password. Kazuo Hirai just announced that we have begun the phased restoration by region of some of the services, starting with online multiplayer functionality.
> 
> Please note that these services will take a bit of time to be turned on and rolled out to the whole country. The process has begun and some states are being turned on now, so please be patient as we reach your city and state. We’ll be updating the map below as service comes online in individual states. It will take several hours to restore PSN throughout the entire country, so please keep checking back for the latest updates. In the meantime, now’s a great time to get your PS3’s firmware updated and change your password, both of which are required to get online.



Finally, I'm looking forward to it.

EDIT3: Now Cali has PSN too.







EDIT2: Kazuo Hirai has announced the gradual re-launch of PlayStation Network.
[youtube]2tHl6O5Sp8w[/youtube]
_Thanks to personuser for the video_


----------



## Recorderdude (May 15, 2011)

DAMN, you beat me by a SECOND! Lawl.

mine has a video of the relaunch though. Might as well integrate that into yours.


----------



## Slyakin (May 15, 2011)

Thank goodness. Even though I hardly play online, I still want to get some PSN titles.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 15, 2011)

Let the hacking begin.



Spoiler



I'm obviously kidding


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 15, 2011)

They couldn't include Canada on that map? really?


----------



## Goli (May 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> They couldn't include Canada on that map? really?


They should include America as a whole, not only the United States OF AMERICA or North America only.


----------



## Ssx9 (May 15, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> DAMN, you beat me by a SECOND! Lawl.
> 
> mine has a video of the relaunch though. Might as well integrate that into yours.



Lol yeah xD.

Can a Moderator merge our posts, then?


----------



## 777kidis777 (May 15, 2011)

I'm really happy that PSN is getting back on! Ahaha, I still held up with MK9.


----------



## Slyakin (May 15, 2011)

I hope that those people who bought Portal 2 will finally play now.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 15, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, because the US blog is for north america only, thus USA, Canada and Mexico I think.

South America isn't the same.


----------



## Goli (May 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People here use the same servers people in North America do so yes, they should.


----------



## Ssx9 (May 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should because there isn't a South America Playstation Blog.


----------



## Goli (May 15, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one for Latin America which pretty much covers the entirety of South America.
http://blog.latam.playstation.com/
Though all they really do is translate the US PS blog entries...


----------



## Ssx9 (May 15, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Ssx9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't know that. But it's a bit outdated, if you ask me.

They're probably translating the Kaz Hirai video to spanish and making a map, I guess.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 15, 2011)

I wish that we would get a restaurant out of the PS3 "Restauration".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 15, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> I wish that we would get a restaurant out of the PS3 "Restauration".



From a different country, cut him some slack.


----------



## Ssx9 (May 15, 2011)

Ah, my bad, I didn't notice that grammar fail. If a mod see this, please fix the typo.

EDIT: Thanks.


----------



## raulpica (May 15, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> DAMN, you beat me by a SECOND! Lawl.
> 
> mine has a video of the relaunch though. *Might as well integrate that into yours.*
> Done! I hope Ssx9 doesn't mind
> ...


No problem!


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 15, 2011)

@Ssx9: I didn't mean any disrespect by pointing out the typo. I'm sorry.


----------



## DJPlace (May 15, 2011)

about damn time. now i can kick some ass with uncle fester on MK9 and the god of war kratos. hopefully it will be up in the moring when i get up LOL 10am i bet my money on.


----------



## Ssx9 (May 15, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> @Ssx9: I didn't mean any disrespect by pointing out the typo. I'm sorry.



No worries dude, no offense taken xD.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 15, 2011)

Still not back up in Brazil.. damn..


----------



## Wizerzak (May 15, 2011)

What about UK and the rest of Europe?! I don't even have a PS3, only want to play Portal co-op with my friend.


----------



## Goli (May 15, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> What about UK and the rest of Europe?! I don't even have a PS3, only want to play Portal co-op with my friend.
> According to the European PS blog's twitter:
> QUOTEThe phased rollout of certain PSN services has begun and we'll tweet when each territory goes back online.


So it'll probably be up soon for UK and the rest of Europe.


----------



## luke_c (May 15, 2011)

Grr. Of course it had to go up the day before my exams start. I'm gonna have to try and hold out playing Portal 2 co-op just that little bit longer.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 15, 2011)

That is great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## azntiger (May 15, 2011)

I think EST is back up, because from where I live it's up.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 15, 2011)

All of the U.S. and Canada is up.


----------



## Maplemage (May 15, 2011)

I just hope Australia's is up so I can finally enjoy some Portal 2 online!


----------



## Depravo (May 15, 2011)

I just want to update my trophies. I must be getting close to level 6 by now.

EDIT: Yay! Just.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 15, 2011)

Still dead here 

.. i believe Lebanon is counted as UAE .


----------



## Pazuzu (May 15, 2011)

PAL regions are back up!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 15, 2011)

I'll lol if it gets attacked again


----------



## awssk8er (May 15, 2011)

My region was the first to go up. 

I've had a sticky note on my PS3 for like a week now with the PSN name of some kid I know. Now that it's up, I finally added him.

Once I link my PSN to my Steam for Portal 2, I probably won't use my PS3 for another few months.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 15, 2011)

When is Xbox Live coming back up?

oh yeah...

/troll


----------



## EpicJungle (May 15, 2011)

Im really happy it's back on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now i'm just waiting for the PS Store to be fixed so I can use my free PS+


----------



## 777kidis777 (May 15, 2011)

I've been playing M.A.G. nonstop since it came back on. I'm just so glad that PSN is back! DD


----------



## chartube12 (May 15, 2011)

No welcome back package anywhere to be seen. I had a feeling we wouldn't get it til the psstored is reopened.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 15, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> No welcome back package anywhere to be seen. I had a feeling we wouldn't get it til the psstored is reopened.



Since it will require downloads from the Playstation Store, that makes sense.


----------



## chartube12 (May 15, 2011)

they could of gave it to us as a download link in a message.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 15, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> they could of gave it to us as a download link in a message.



Because that wouldn't go horribly wrong. Oh wai-


----------



## FireGrey (May 16, 2011)

On twitter it says Australia is back up but it's not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope it's back after school


----------



## BlueStar (May 16, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> On twitter it says Australia is back up but it's not



78 million people trying to resync their trophies will probably mean its intermittent even if it is back up.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 16, 2011)

Not back up in SEA... Damn


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I'll lol if it gets attacked again




I honestly would as well. Not because I think PS3 sucks and Sony sucks, but because it would be some funny lulz.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2011)

it's back down again.....fml


----------



## Slyakin (May 16, 2011)

EDIT: Never mind. I think it's just you, cause I still have access.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 16, 2011)

it's back down again for me also, was signing earlier but when i tried back a few minutes ago, it's a no go.


----------



## lordrand11 (May 16, 2011)

I believe the servers are getting overloaded right now. They probably only have a couple of them up and running right now.


----------



## Rydian (May 16, 2011)

After changing my password I'm able to partially access the store on my PSP with CFW 6.20 PRO-B5.  Whenever I try to navigate around I get a message that it's under maintenance, and a lot of stuff is missing... but I am able to sign in and get my purchase history and stuff.


----------



## B-Blue (May 16, 2011)

Yay, it's back! Time for some AC:B multiplayer *:*D


----------



## obito (May 16, 2011)

woo, I hope the welcome back pack has some nice stuff..


----------



## SifJar (May 16, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> After changing my password I'm able to partially access the store on my PSP with CFW 6.20 PRO-B5.  Whenever I try to navigate around I get a message that it's under maintenance, and a lot of stuff is missing... but I am able to sign in and get my purchase history and stuff.



When I tried last night, I only got this error message. As in, as soon as I signed in, I couldn't navigate at all.

EDIT: This is in the UK though.


----------



## Another World (May 16, 2011)

i just played 2hrs of saints row 2 co-op, its working like normal here. the shop is still offline tho.

-another world


----------



## coolness (May 16, 2011)

Finally its back online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now lets play call of duty


----------



## p1ngpong (May 16, 2011)

Yep PSN is working for me too now (apart from the store obviously). It feels good to finally be able to play some multiplayer. I am looking forward to seeing what sort of compensation we will receive for the downtime.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 16, 2011)

obito said:
			
		

> woo, I hope the welcome back pack has some nice stuff..


It *better* have nice stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still down in Southeast Asia...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 16, 2011)

Updating now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Lets see how its working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 16, 2011)

How's it in AUS?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 16, 2011)

Updated fine, and changed password.
Now, when its taking forever to log in, I see on the bottom saying "If its taking too long to log in check your network".


----------



## BlueStar (May 16, 2011)

Not allowed to turn it back on in Japan



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Have a Japanese PSN account? Noticed you haven't been able to access it, despite being able to access US and European accounts? There's a reason.
> 
> Japanese authorities have halted Sony's attempt to turn PSN on in its homeland because it believes promised security countermeasures are "incomplete".



Full story
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-05-...psn-on-in-japan


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 17, 2011)

I live in Asia, but my US and UK accounts don't work

Asia PSN still down though


----------



## naglaro00 (May 17, 2011)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> I live in Asia, but my US and UK accounts don't work
> 
> Asia PSN still down though



My US account worked on my Asia PS3 earlier...


----------



## FrankensteinTank (May 17, 2011)

I have had hit or miss luck with it. Sometimes, like last night, I am able to sign in fine and play Killzone 3. However, just a few hours later I will get the under maintenance message.


----------

